# Tubarao



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ascolta,adesso vediamo come finisce la storia con quibbel.Se la cosa dovesse andare in porto,vorrei subito prospettarti una mia problematica.IO NON VOGLIO essere trattato come gli altri.IO ho dato tanto a questo posto,e con questi PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO non voglio spartirci nulla.Tienilo presente.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Febbraio 2014)

Non devi neanche chiederlo fratè. Se in squadra uno ha un numero 10 con le contropalle non lo puoi mettere sulla fascia . Il requisito numero uno per essere ammessi al forum sarà: Baciare languidamente il culo a Oscuro


----------



## Fantastica (20 Febbraio 2014)

*A proposito di provinciali*

... oggi ho sentito questa: un'amica del signore che parlava (uno abbastanza noto) è stata a Kuala Lumpur ed è andata a un corso di lingua locale, ovviamente frequentato da stranieri. Le hanno domandato di dove era e lei "Milano". "Ah, Milano, Italia! La moda... l'arte..." e lei "sì, certo, ma quelle ci sono anche a Roma" "Roma... Esiste ancora Roma?":mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

*a proposito di Tuba*

non sei ancora nessuno e già ti proponi male, figuriamoci quando sarai qualcuno, qui dentro s'intende.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> non sei ancora nessuno e già ti proponi male, figuriamoci quando sarai qualcuno, qui dentro s'intende.


E invece si sta proponendo benissimo.Mi si deve portare rispetto,e cazzo.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E invece si sta proponendo benissimo.Mi si deve portare rispetto,e cazzo.


testina, non era rivolto ad un tuo DOVEROSO ruolo all'interno ma alle parole di T sui DDD aperti e chiusi. già a proposto sanzioni. sarà una tirannia.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> testina, non era rivolto ad un tuo DOVEROSO ruolo all'interno ma alle parole di T sui DDD aperti e chiusi. già a proposto sanzioni. sarà una tirannia.


Deve essere una tirannia.Voi cari provinciali di questa minchia fate il cazzo che vi pare,purtroppo voi italiani non siete adatti alla democrazia,intendete per democrazia fare il cazzo che vi pare a scapito di tutto e tutti.Tubarao DEVE riportare ordine e rispetto.Ed io sono pienamente d'accordo.E se non vi sta bene potete candidamente andarvene tutto affare in culo.Un concetto chiaro no?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Mi sono rotto il cazzo*

Ora noi maschietti postiamo il cazzo nostro, chi lo ha più grosso e lungo comanda.

Oscù vaffanculo.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora noi maschietti postiamo il cazzo nostro, chi lo ha più grosso e lungo comanda. (scherzo)
> 
> *Oscù vaffanculo*.


quoto, si dice così mi pare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora noi maschietti postiamo il cazzo nostro, chi lo ha più grosso e lungo comanda.
> 
> Oscù vaffanculo.


Ci sto,ma come facciamo con il tuo?non riesco ad ingrandire...!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sto,ma come facciamo con il tuo?non riesco ad ingrandire...!



Tranquillo compà. Ora apro un treddì apposito dove raccogliere i soldi per regalarti un pc con maxi schermo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> quoto, si dice così mi pare.



Ti correggo ok?

Quoto... ( i puntini, tre).


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo compà. Ora apro un treddì apposito dove raccogliere i soldi per regalarti un pc con maxi schermo.


Maxi schermo?per una larvetta di moscerino?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maxi schermo?per una larvetta di moscerino?



Hanno ragione le magnifiche donne del forum, sei tutto chiacchiere e distintivo, parli troppo, posta. Ora.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Hanno ragione le magnifiche donne del forum, sei tutto chiacchiere e distintivo, parli troppo, posta. Ora.


Le donne del forum?oltre a chiara quali donne ci sono qui?ma queste se vedono un pisello si mettono a piangere e chiamano la mamma....ma dai....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui fratello mio*

Ieri comprai degli slip, ma che fu difficile trovarli per riuscire a contenere le palle e farle rimanere salde e immobili, grazie per avermi il nome del negozio.

Comprai dei boxer per oscuro... tanto a lui gli slip non servono, che deve contenere?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*In*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri comprai degli slip, ma che fu difficile trovarli per riuscire a contenere le palle e farle rimanere salde e immobili, grazie per avermi il nome del negozio.
> 
> Comprai dei boxer per oscuro... tanto a lui gli slip non servono, che deve contenere?


In effetti non possono contenere,le rompo tutte....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le donne del forum?oltre a chiara quali donne ci sono qui?ma queste se vedono un pisello si mettono a piangere e chiamano la mamma....ma dai....



Lascia stare Chiara fuori da questi discorsi lei è out, è troppo, lei è la Matraini, punto.

Comincia a postare e poi vediamo se le donne del forum si mettono a ridere oppure riescono a trattenersi.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti non possono contenere,le rompo tutte....


si, da dietro.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascia stare Chiara fuori da questi discorsi lei è out, è troppo, lei è la Matraini, punto.
> 
> Comincia a postare e poi vediamo se le donne del forum si mettono a ridere oppure riescono a trattenersi.


Se mettono a piangere e chiamano la mamma....perchè vuoi traumatizzarle?non sono già traumatizzate abbastanza?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti non possono contenere,le rompo tutte....



Ho avuto un lampo di genio ( vedi come ti sono amico) prendi un laccetto lo attacchi alla ciolla e l'altra estremità al cinturino, così quando dei fare due gocce ( cit Lui) non hai bisogno di scassare i boxer per ricercare il pischellino


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> si, da dietro.


Si le vostre....le rompo da dietro a te ci ha pensato il cuginetto dal cazzo retto...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mettono a piangere e chiamano la mamma....perchè vuoi traumatizzarle?non sono già traumatizzate abbastanza?


aridaje... posta, tranquillo le mamme no le chiamano. Sai che la risata che non si riesce a trattenere può anche uccidere? loro sono giovani e ci tengono alla mamma. 
posta
minchia
posta​


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si, da dietro.


ha il culo grosso?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> aridaje... posta, tranquillo le mamme no le chiamano. Sai che la risata che non si riesce a trattenere può anche uccidere? loro sono giovani e ci tengono alla mamma.
> posta
> minchia
> posta​


Mi fai così insensibile?Io posto il mio pisello e poi?a voi uomini prenderebbero ancora più complessi di inferiorità,le donne tranne tebe a chiara tutte a frignare e a chiamare la mammina...ma ti sembra giusto?io non voglio essere causa di litigi,non voglio ferire il vostro orgoglio,quindi pensa quello che vuoi,e se ci riesci e lo trovi....posta il tuo di pisello.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fai così insensibile?Io posto il mio pisello e poi?a voi uomini prenderebbero ancora più complessi di inferiorità,le donne tranne tebe a chiara tutte a frignare e a chiamare la mammina...ma ti sembra giusto?io non voglio essere causa di litigi,non voglio ferire il vostro orgoglio,quindi pensa quello che vuoi,e se ci riesci e lo trovi....posta il tuo di pisello.



:blabla::blabla::blabla:

tebe che centra? io so che scopa una volta ogni morte di papa, parlando amante eh.

Della matraini ti scrissi già prima, Divina.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimoclaudiacheo*

mi sono fatto un'idea di Oscuro, vediamo se ti trovi d'accordo: è un ciarlatano, chiacchiere e distintivo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Daje*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :blabla::blabla::blabla:
> 
> tebe che centra? io so che scopa una volta ogni morte di papa, parlando amante eh.
> 
> Della matraini ti scrissi già prima, Divina.


Daje adesso tira fuori sto tatuaggio di cazzo sul cazzo dai....tu e quell'altro voglio vedè.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje adesso tira fuori sto tatuaggio di cazzo sul cazzo dai....tu e quell'altro voglio vedè.


Ultimo, ma è mai possibile che si debba perdere il nostro prezioso tempo con questi cazzoni? (nun t'allargà)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> mi sono fatto un'idea di Oscuro, vediamo se ti trovi d'accordo: è un ciarlatano, chiacchiere e distintivo.



lo dimostrano le pagine che si accumulano. Io adesso lo immagino a sgarganellarsi per farlo diventare grosso ( grosso? :rofl: ) e postarlo, ma porca paletta non riesce.... 

quasi quasi lo ignorerei, che dici? 

Io fino a quando non posta il castigapopoli ( nel suo caso si parla di estinzione) non lo considererei più.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, ma è mai possibile che si debba perdere il nostro prezioso tempo con questi cazzoni? (nun t'allargà)


:up: mi hai preceduto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*

Baciatemelo!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io fino a quando non posta il castigapopoli ( nel suo caso si parla di estinzione) non lo considererei più.


si lasciamolo solo. non merita, secondo me lo ha più piccolo del tuo, con rispetto parlando.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si lasciamolo solo. non merita, secondo me lo ha più piccolo del tuo, con rispetto parlando.



effettivamente è quasi quanto il tuo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*

Sucatemelo!Adesso che comanderà il tuba,ogni giorno mi dovrete da baciare il culo due volte,quando entrate e quando uscite da sto cazzo di forum.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non sei ancora nessuno e già ti proponi male, figuriamoci *quando sarai qualcuno, qui dentro s'intende.*





Lui ha detto:


> testina, non era rivolto ad un tuo DOVEROSO ruolo all'interno ma alle parole di T sui DDD aperti e chiusi. già *a proposto sanzioni. sarà una tirannia*.


Cominciamo bene.

Fate passà proprio la voglia.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

Allora Lui, provo a darti una risposta tranquilla ed esauriente, molto pacata, per il rispetto delle persone, a cui tengo molto e la cui opinione ho molto in considerazione, che mi hanno parlato bene di te. Quindi questo tentativo di chiarimento è solo per rispetto a loro.

Il mio intervento era da utente normale, e il primo tra l'altro anche con un adeguato numero di faccine per evidenziare l'estrema tranquillità dei toni.

Tu non contento, il giorno dopo hai ritenuto opportuno rifarlo a mò di sfida e presa per il culo, e oggi,  hai sempre ritenuto opportuno metterla sul personale.

Aprire thread con un solo messaggio e poi chiuderlo è un uso sbagliato del forum. Pensa se lo facessero tutti, e tutti i giorni. Dopo una settimana la sezione diventa illeggibile. Come ho più volte detto, a me non frega niente, io ho intenzione di rimanere il più invisibile possibile quando mi dovrò occupare della gestione tecnica, frega un cazzo di queste questioni, mi occuperò solo della manutenzione normale e interverrò in caso di malfunzionamenti, assolutamente eviterò d'inflliarmi in qualsiasi questione di moderazione, se non da utente normale, appunto, dicendo la mia come ho fatto con te l'altro ieri.

Tanto ti dovevo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora Lui, provo a darti una risposta tranquilla ed esauriente, molto pacata, per il rispetto delle persone, a cui tengo molto e la cui opinione ho molto in considerazione, che mi hanno parlato bene di te. Quindi questo tentativo di chiarimento è solo per rispetto a loro.
> 
> Il mio intervento era da utente normale, e il primo tra l'altro anche con un adeguato numero di faccine per evidenziare l'estrema tranquillità dei toni.
> 
> ...


Sai tuba
per fortuna c'è un tastino magico.
Ho sempre meno tempo per il forum
ma sono curioso

Apro la home 
e vedo tutte ste discussioni
e mi innervosisco
mi dico

ma c' ho da fà....c'ho da fà
e devo stare sereno

in fondo alla home
sta una scritta
segna forum come già letti

clicco lì
ed è fatta

compare non ci sono messaggi da visualizzare...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora Lui, provo a darti una risposta tranquilla ed esauriente, molto pacata, per il rispetto delle persone, a cui tengo molto e la cui opinione ho molto in considerazione, che mi hanno parlato bene di te. Quindi questo tentativo di chiarimento è solo per rispetto a loro.
> 
> Il mio intervento era da utente normale, e il primo tra l'altro anche con un adeguato numero di faccine per evidenziare l'estrema tranquillità dei toni.
> 
> ...


Perdonalo è solo un testina sfruculiatore, altro non è.


però è pur vero che oscuro esagera. e bla bla bla e fa incazzare! che posti il suo cazzo lo faccia vedere! e noi tutti faremo lo stesso, anche tu vero tubarao? ( che non legga la divina, madò) :rotfl::rotfl:

tanto vorrei postare io e Lui.  parlo della ciolla. POSTIAMOLA! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

E allora fratè non sono stato chiaro.TU NON DEVI NESSUNA SPIEGAZIONE A UN CAZZO DI NESSUNO,NEANCHE A ME.E se non le devi a oscuro,puoi permetterti ogni cosa anche pisciare sui vestiti a tutti.Fratè parti male,NON TI DEVI INCULARE NESSUNO è così e basta,non vi sta bene?FUORI DAI COGLIONI.NON ti baciano il culo?FUORI DAL CAZZO.Questo posto deve cambiare,non è un usl di zona,non è un pronto soccorso,qui CI SONO DELLE REGOLE  e se vi sta bene ok se no?FUORI DAI COGLIONI!Tuba non mi ti infrocire pure tu,qui deve funzionare tutto e tutti zitti.Non voglio leggere lamentele del cazzo o frasi provinciali.ORGOGLIO E DIGNITà,DIGNITà E ORGOGLIO,tuba ti voglio a cazzo dritto,senza se e senza ma.Su perplesso non ho dubbi sta sempre a bandiera,ma tu sei troppo per il dialogo.DAJE!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tuba
> per fortuna c'è un tastino magico.
> Ho sempre meno tempo per il forum
> ma sono curioso
> ...


Conte, faccio un paragone con te che suoni.

Pestare su una tastiera con due martelli invece che con le mani è un uso improprio dello strumento. Il suono esce uguale, ma dopo due giorni l'organo lo butti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, faccio un paragone con te che suoni.
> 
> Pestare su una tastiera con due martelli invece che con le mani è un uso improprio dello strumento. Il suono esce uguale, ma dopo due giorni l'organo lo butti.


Fratè più cattivo..più cattivo...!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora Lui, (3) bla bla bla (3)
> 
> Tanto ti dovevo.


non mi conosci e chi t'ha parlato di me così bene, a tuo dire, non t'ha detto che io scasso la minchia per diletto, *U sfruculiaturi* appunto, quindi questa tua ultima è si chiarificatrice, ma sarebbe stato più corretto e pertinente con le mie un _"Lui, vaffanculo"._

Tanto ti dovevo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora fratè non sono stato chiaro.TU NON DEVI NESSUNA SPIEGAZIONE A UN CAZZO DI NESSUNO,NEANCHE A ME.E se non le devi a oscuro,puoi permetterti ogni cosa anche pisciare sui vestiti a tutti.Fratè parti male,NON TI DEVI INCULARE NESSUNO è così e basta,non vi sta bene?FUORI DAI COGLIONI.NON ti baciano il culo?FUORI DAL CAZZO.Questo posto deve cambiare,non è un usl di zona,non è un pronto soccorso,qui CI SONO DELLE REGOLE  e se vi sta bene ok se no?FUORI DAI COGLIONI!Tuba non mi ti infrocire pure tu,qui deve funzionare tutto e tutti zitti.Non voglio leggere lamentele del cazzo o frasi provinciali.ORGOGLIO E DIGNITà,DIGNITà E ORGOGLIO,tuba ti voglio a cazzo dritto,senza se e senza ma.Su perplesso non ho dubbi sta sempre a bandiera,ma tu sei troppo per il dialogo.DAJE!



col cazzo! :blabla::blabla::blabla: postiamolo! e vediamo chi comanda e chi deve leccare a chi.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè più cattivo..più cattivo...!


me pari uno che sta ad allena' er pittbull


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Bravo*



Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> me pari uno che sta ad allena' er pittbull


esatto e ben venuto!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> esatto e ben venuto!



ben venuto?  a che siamo arrivati....


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> esatto e ben venuto!


al peggio non c'è mai fine.

Ultimo t'avevo detto di mollarlo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> al peggio non c'è mai fine.
> 
> Ultimo t'avevo detto di mollarlo.


Er cannolo che ti infili nel culo ogni mattina vero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora fratè non sono stato chiaro.TU NON DEVI NESSUNA SPIEGAZIONE A UN CAZZO DI NESSUNO,NEANCHE A ME.E se non le devi a oscuro,puoi permetterti ogni cosa anche pisciare sui vestiti a tutti.Fratè parti male,NON TI DEVI INCULARE NESSUNO è così e basta,non vi sta bene?FUORI DAI COGLIONI.NON ti baciano il culo?FUORI DAL CAZZO.Questo posto deve cambiare,non è un usl di zona,non è un pronto soccorso,qui CI SONO DELLE REGOLE  e se vi sta bene ok se no?FUORI DAI COGLIONI!Tuba non mi ti infrocire pure tu,qui deve funzionare tutto e tutti zitti.Non voglio leggere lamentele del cazzo o frasi provinciali.ORGOGLIO E DIGNITà,DIGNITà E ORGOGLIO,*tuba ti voglio a cazzo dritto,senza se e senza ma.*Su perplesso non ho dubbi sta sempre a bandiera,ma tu sei troppo per il dialogo.DAJE!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> al peggio non c'è mai fine.
> 
> Ultimo t'avevo detto di mollarlo.



madò che avatar :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: compà sei un ... stardissimooooo! m'hai fatto morire.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

ok inizio io che mi sembrate tutti chiacchiere e manco distintivo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
View attachment 8211


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> esatto e ben venuto!


una nuova razza. er pittubarao


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

ecco questo è oscuro l'altro è Lui e alla fine l'obelisco che per santa rosalia a palermo mi rendono omaggio


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, faccio un paragone con te che suoni.
> 
> Pestare su una tastiera con due martelli invece che con le mani è un uso improprio dello strumento. Il suono esce uguale, ma dopo due giorni l'organo lo butti.


Si vero...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si dai,troppo dialogo...!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ecco questo è oscuro l'altro è Lui e alla fine l'obelisco che per santa rosalia *a palermo *mi rendono omaggio


sembra più che altro un paese orientale. palermo cosmopolita, che città eccezionale, e che CANNOLI.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sembra più che altro un paese orientale. palermo cosmopolita, che città eccezionale, e che CANNOLI.



VENGONO DA TUTTO IL MONDO AD ONORARMI IL CAZZO.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> VENGONO DA TUTTO IL MONDO AD ONORARMI IL CAZZO.


Si,come l'italia in miniatura a rimini...!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,come l'italia in miniatura a rimini...!


Un giorno ci andrò. sarà bello vedertelo.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un giorno ci andrò. sarà bello vedertelo.


porta le lenti però:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> porta le lenti però:mrgreen:



mannò, il cannocchiale è meglio. si sta lontani e si evitano certe puzze, sai... è di origini francesi il tipetto... culetton....  senza bidet.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

ma c'abbiamo una new entry


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma c'abbiamo una new entry


no. nun c'avete 'na niu entri


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> no. nun c'avete 'na niu entri


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*E si*



Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> porta le lenti però:mrgreen:


Ultimo porta le lenti,come farebbe a far pipì se no?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> no. nun c'avete 'na niu entri


e allora mi sono persa qualcosa....


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma si*



Simy ha detto:


> e allora mi sono persa qualcosa....


Alex?


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo porta le lenti,come farebbe a far pipì se no?


anche questo è vero. infatti per le manipolazioni solitarie so che vi portate appresso gli appositi strumenti


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Tu*



Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> anche questo è vero. infatti per le manipolazioni solitarie so che vi portate appresso gli appositi strumenti
> View attachment 8216


Tu non hai questo problema,usi il tuo culo.:rotfl:


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex?


SHHHHHHHHH che sennò mi riempiono di rossi....
ah no, l'hanno già fatto 
aho' ma quanto gli rode il culo a 'sta gente AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> anche questo è vero. infatti per le manipolazioni solitarie so che vi portate appresso gli appositi strumenti
> View attachment 8216


a me sta pinzetta mi pare troppo grande, non trovi, considerato ciò che devono afferrare.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo porta le lenti,come farebbe a far pipì se no?



Cor cazzo, qua cor cazzo. da te nun me interessssssssssssa! 


Ma dimmi: quando fai le due gocce ( cit Lui) cerchi di centrare il buco della maniglia dell'auto o ci pisci direttamente infilandolo dentro?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

*ao*

mi innervosite da matti.....giuro.....
ma andate a lavorare....e che diamine...
l unica che capisco e' simy.....la mia donnina delle faccine.......

per il resto, davero.....a lavora'...e annamo su....


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> SHHHHHHHHH che sennò mi riempiono di rossi....
> ah no, l'hanno già fatto
> aho' ma quanto gli rode il culo a 'sta gente AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


ma fregatene :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi innervosite da matti.....giuro.....
> ma andate a lavorare....e che diamine...
> l unica che capisco e' simy.....la mia donnina delle faccine.......
> 
> per il resto, davero.....a lavora'...e annamo su....


:updue:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> anche questo è vero. infatti per le manipolazioni solitarie so che vi portate appresso gli appositi strumenti
> View attachment 8216



Disse il saggio: ciò che sono si vede.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non hai questo problema,usi il tuo culo.:rotfl:


no io uso quello degli altri. sei tu quello che usa il suo. continui a fare questo strano transfert tra te e me, porca zozza....di la verità, ti sei innamorato di me:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ok*



Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> SHHHHHHHHH che sennò mi riempiono di rossi....
> ah no, l'hanno già fatto
> aho' ma quanto gli rode il culo a 'sta gente AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


Pier Paolo Pini quello che ar culo se infila solo cazzi fini?


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a me sta pinzetta mi pare troppo grande, non trovi, considerato ciò che devono afferrare.


ma certo. è che anche gli altri devono pur farsi un'idea di ciò che si parla, mica diventare miopi per ultimo e oscuro


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cor cazzo, qua cor cazzo. da te nun me interessssssssssssa!
> 
> 
> Ma dimmi: quando fai le due gocce ( cit Lui) cerchi di centrare il buco della maniglia dell'auto o ci pisci direttamente *infilandolo dentro*?


c'è gira a vuoto :rotfl:

chiamiamolo Oscurino, l'ometto col pistolinoino.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi innervosite da matti.....giuro.....
> ma andate a lavorare....e che diamine...
> l unica che capisco e' simy.....la mia donnina delle faccine.......
> 
> per il resto, davero.....a lavora'...e annamo su....



Non li leggere, lasciali perdere e digli di scendere a palermo a onorarmi l'obelisco! ( si guarda ma non si tocca) porci.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma fregatene :mrgreen:


ti pare mi interessi? hai idea di quante email fittizie si può essere possessori? infinite. Garantito


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non li leggere, lasciali perdere e digli di scendere a palermo a onorarmi l'obelisco! ( si guarda ma non si tocca) porci.



ma infatti.....ciao papi!!! 
sei sempre bellerrimo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> c'è gira a vuoto :rotfl:
> 
> chiamiamolo Oscurino, l'ometto col pistolinoino.



mi piace. si mi piace. oscurino l'ometto col pistolinoino :cincin:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma infatti.....ciao papi!!!
> sei sempre bellerrimo



:abbraccio:ma come devo fare con te io? ma ye te ador te adorrrr te adorrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Disse il saggio: ciò che sono si vede.


continua il saggio: da vicino, perché da lontano si fa parecchio fatica




si capisce che sto a scherza', si?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*

non rischiarti! NON RISCHIARTI.

Madò ora mi apre un treddì con "oscurino l'ometto cor pistolinoino".


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :abbraccio:ma come devo fare con te io? ma ye te ador te adorrrr te adorrrrrrrrr!


allora posso fare la letterina a babbo natale???
penso di essere stata piu che buona.
non ho piu frequentato i DDD sui pannocchioni, mi sono vestita coprendo le chiappe e come vedi mi limito a girare su un carrello......cioe'....non sono una figlia, sono una santa!!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> continua il saggio: da vicino, perché da lontano si fa parecchio fatica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che si capisce, sei tu che non hai capito che quello che hai postato ti rappresenta il pistolino. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora posso fare la letterina a babbo natale???
> penso di essere stata piu che buona.
> non ho piu frequentato i DDD sui pannocchioni, mi sono vestita coprendo le chiappe e come vedi mi limito a girare su un carrello......cioe'....non sono una figlia, sono una santa!!


si​


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> certo che si capisce, sei tu che non hai capito che quello che hai postato ti rappresenta il pistolino. :rotfl:


vabbè però se sui fondamentali non si è d'accordo allora non si può....
allora se si usa il pronome io si parla i sé stessi se si usano i pronomi tu egli ella esso essa voi loro allora si parla di altri. abc. questo è l'abc. PARLAMM E NUN C' CAPIMM ALLOR!!!


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2014)

Buongiorno a tutti.
Aggiornatemi, si?
Il Forum è in vendita? Avete creato una cordata pronta a rilevarlo? Quote alla pari o qualcuno rivendica un pacchetto di maggioranza? Ci sarà un'assemblea dei soci? Quanto costa una quota? Chi comanda e chi ha la rappresentanza. sarà necessario rivelare al mondo le proprie identità?
Illuminatevi quando avete tempo e voglia, grazie in anticipo :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Aggiornatemi, si?
> Il Forum è in vendita? Avete creato una cordata pronta a rilevarlo? Quote alla pari o qualcuno rivendica un pacchetto di maggioranza? Ci sarà un'assemblea dei soci? Quanto costa una quota? Chi comanda e chi ha la rappresentanza. sarà necessario rivelare al mondo le proprie identità?
> Illuminatevi quando avete tempo e voglia, grazie in anticipo :smile:



Leggi il 3D Tradi-Meteo 

Ma siccome è lungo ti faccio un riassunto.

Sì, abbiamo fatto una cordata, siamo in (se ricordo bene) 27, si tratta di un contributo a fondo perduto, chi mette soldi non acquista nessun potere, nessun dovere, nessun privilegio.
Nessun bisogno di dire il proprio nome, per pagare le quote o ti metti d'accordo con qualcuno degli altri (elenco qua   http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-l...=1#post1275128 ) oppure postepay, ricarica telefonica. Contatta Perplesso se vuoi contribuire.
La quota ti verrà comunicata da lui, i dettagli finanziari li stiamo tenendo privati.
Nessuna assemblea obbligatoria, nessuna assemblea, ovvio che se ci si vuole incontrare si può 
Perplesso ci mette la faccia e acquisterà materialmente il forum, Tubarao e feather in misura minore parteciperanno alla gestione pratica del sito.
Quindi si può dire che comanderanno loro, ma l'idea è di mantenere il forum così come è.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Leggi il 3D Tradi-Meteo
> 
> Ma siccome è lungo ti faccio un riassunto.
> 
> ...



Aggiungo che la quota è assolutamente ragionevole, è uguale per tutti, ma che se qualcuno vuole contribuire ma non ce la fa o non vuole mettere l'intera quota, può dare lo stesso una cifra minore.
Tanto, ripeto, è un contributo a fondo perduto.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Aggiungo che la quota è assolutamente ragionevole, è uguale per tutti, ma che se qualcuno vuole contribuire ma non ce la fa o non vuole mettere l'intera quota, può dare lo stesso una cifra minore.
> Tanto, ripeto, è un contributo a fondo perduto.



ma perche tu la conosci gia questa quota?
io non la so....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma perche tu la conosci gia questa quota?
> io non la so....


Leggi l'altro 3d


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma perche tu la conosci gia questa quota?
> io non la so....


Tu mò dovresti spiegarmi il senso di mettere i soldi per un forum che frequenti da pochi mesi, a tema (il tradimento) che ti provoca scompensi mentali e che giusto qualche settimana fa volevi mollare. Anzi no, non spiegarmelo. Di più: scusa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggi l'altro 3d


tradi-meteo? da mo che ho letto...non parla di cifre, ne di cifre ragionevoli....
per cui...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tradi-meteo? da mo che ho letto...non parla di cifre, ne di cifre ragionevoli....
> per cui...


In privato per le cifre mi semvra di aver letto


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In privato per le cifre mi semvra di aver letto


appunto...allora io in mp non ho ricevuto nulla....come si fa a dire che e' ragionevole?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> appunto...allora io in mp non ho ricevuto nulla....come si fa a dire che e' ragionevole?



Io ho scritto a perplesso e mi ha risposto, tutto qua. E rispetto a quello di cui si era già parlato nel 3D tradi-meteo, mi sembra ragionevole.

Suggerisco a Perplesso di mandare un mp comune a tutti.

Anche se poi rimane il "problema" che Minerva non è contattabile.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

*bo....*

non so....vedremo.....aspettero di leggere ste cifre......


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho scritto a perplesso e mi ha risposto, tutto qua. E rispetto a quello di cui si era già parlato nel 3D tradi-meteo, mi sembra ragionevole.
> 
> Suggerisco a Perplesso di mandare un mp comune a tutti.
> 
> Anche se poi rimane il "problema" che Minerva non è contattabile.


Per Minerva ci affidiamo alla sua ragionevolezza.   Per Miss Acacia,Feather e spero Alessandra c'è da concordare una procedura "speciale" dato il loro risiedere all'estero


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2014)

Mi pare stupendo. Vedremo se come sempre accade nelle vicende umane l'acquisizione di un qualche potere se pur piccolo cambia le persone. Pensate a un collegio di probiviri per dirimere le eventuali liti tra partecipanti alla cordata ?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare stupendo. Vedremo se come sempre accade nelle vicende umane l'acquisizione di un qualche potere se pur piccolo cambia le persone. Pensate a un collegio di probiviri per dirimere le eventuali liti tra partecipanti alla cordata ?



non vi è alcun dissenso in questo momento. C'è solo da sganciare i soldi 
E considerando che rimarremo tutti semplici utenti senza alcun potere dovere o responsabilità, potremo continuare bellamente a litigare senza dar più fastidio del solito 

Vuoi partecipare?


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2014)

sicuramente è una scusa per non tirare fuori soldi ma in questo periodo il forum mi sta sulle balle .


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non vi è alcun dissenso in questo momento. C'è solo da sganciare i soldi
> E considerando che rimarremo tutti semplici utenti senza alcun potere dovere o responsabilità, potremo continuare bellamente a litigare senza dar più fastidio del solito
> 
> Vuoi partecipare?


Grazie ci penserò. Sei gentile a farmi questa offerta. Ma Joey direbbe che sono troppo poco presente .....


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente è una scusa per non tirare fuori soldi ma in questo periodo il forum mi sta sulle balle .


concordo pienamente.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie ci penserò. Sei gentile a farmi questa offerta. Ma Joey direbbe che sono troppo poco presente .....


eh no. la Matraini vuole che tiri fuori i soldi o che ti tolga dalle palle:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara comanda e io obbedisco. Ma è' troppo una signora per imporre qualcosa agli altri


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare stupendo.


Strano.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiara comanda e io obbedisco. Ma è' troppo una signora per imporre qualcosa agli altri



Al di là degli scherzi 

Se vuoi, deciditi presto, che le cose le stiamo sistemando proprio in questi giorni. 

puoi contattare Perplesso, Chiara, me, tutti quelli che partecipano.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiara comanda e io obbedisco. Ma è' troppo una signora per imporre qualcosa agli altri


ognuno ha le proprie visioni distorte che si merita


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là degli scherzi
> 
> Se vuoi, deciditi presto, che le cose le stiamo sistemando proprio in questi giorni.
> 
> puoi contattare Perplesso, Chiara, me, tutti quelli che partecipano.


ma quale al di là degli scherzi. lo ha scritto ed era seria. poi che non lo direbbe a nessun'altro che all'infuori di me ci sta. ma si sa quando ti rode qualcosa dentro fanculo ai principi e alla signorilità. anche se ti prude qualcosa un poco poco più all'esterno se devo proprio dirla tutta aahahhaahhahh


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> ma quale al di là degli scherzi. lo ha scritto ed era seria. poi che non lo direbbe a nessun'altro che all'infuori di me ci sta. ma si sa quando ti rode qualcosa dentro fanculo ai principi e alla signorilità. anche se ti prude qualcosa un poco poco più all'esterno se devo proprio dirla tutta aahahhaahhahh



rosica, coglione


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rosica, coglione


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

datte 'na raspatina và


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

tutti stronzi, m'avete svaccato un treddì. furfanti!


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tutti stronzi, m'avete svaccato un treddì. furfanti!


eh si. era un thread da tesi di laurea porca mignotta


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> eh si. era un thread da tesi di laurea porca mignotta



eh uffa però... dici che non era da tesi laurea.... 

ti odio, stronzo. m'ero illuso io.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> eh uffa però... dici che non era da tesi laurea....
> 
> ti odio, stronzo. m'ero illuso io.


ma si dai anche così lo è.  Per l'universitù di Tor Vaccinara:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano.


 Salvo che non volessi affermare il contrario, tipo monologo di Marco Antonio sul defunto Cesare,  insistendo sull'onore di Bruto ....


----------

